
Millimeter-scale, energy-harvesting sensor system developed - wglb
http://www.ns.umich.edu/htdocs/releases/story.php?id=7520
======
anonymousDan
Interesting. I was about to ask how they plan on gathering solar power when
this device is used as a biomedical implant, but they mention right at the end
they're going to use movement or heat energy instead. I wonder what kind of
comms they plan on using with it?

